# Teaching an emergency recall to a poodle who loves running more than food



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very clever plan.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Great job PWOP! Annie must really love you to come off a Rabbit! Those are wicked fun fluffies!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

nm


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent work! What you are doing is a lot like how I taught Javelin the basis of his emergency recall when he was a puppy. I took him out in the yard and played until he was super engaged and then I got up and trotted away with whatever item we had been playing with (sometimes a toy other times treats). He would follow and when he caught up I would stop and play or feed treats. I always took off at a pace that made him run to catch up at first and adjusted the parameters as he grew. He has the best recall over Lily and previously Peeves. I can easily recall him from chasing loose chickens.


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

What kind of whistle do you have? I love the idea of training with a whistle for emergencies.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Bigbark said:


> What kind of whistle do you have? I love the idea of training with a whistle for emergencies.











Coastal, Remington Whistle with Pea - Assorted


Coastal, Remington Whistle with Pea - Assorted




www.renspets.com





Any non-freezing whistle should work. Even a soccer referee whistle would probably work. Just something loud and distinct, preferably that you can buy multiple of and wear on a lanyard. 

I like the whistle because it sounds the same no matter how stressed I am and is louder than my voice.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Excellent work! What you are doing is a lot like how I taught Javelin the basis of his emergency recall when he was a puppy. I took him out in the yard and played until he was super engaged and then I got up and trotted away with whatever item we had been playing with (sometimes a toy other times treats). He would follow and when he caught up I would stop and play or feed treats. I always took off at a pace that made him run to catch up at first and adjusted the parameters as he grew. He has the best recall over Lily and previously Peeves. I can easily recall him from chasing loose chickens.


Yes, we played that game a lot when she was a puppy, and occasionally now. I credit those games with how good she is offleash and how strong her normal recall is. I realized on our last forest hike when I got to the car that I didn't need to recall or reward her even once - she just stays with me and watches where I am going. If she loses sight of me, she runs back to where she last saw me and glares at me as I hide behind a tree or whatever until I keep walking. 

I think if I had to chose only one puppy foundation game, chase games/find the human would be it. It's magic. I think it's more important than sit or down or housetraining (which can all be taught later).


----------



## DNi (Apr 12, 2020)

This is fantastic! We'll have to try this with Loki who is also more motivated by fun. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Awesome. I've been thinking of training an emergency recall with a whistle and was wondering how to amp it up even more than with highest value treats. Oona is very food motivated, but chasing and being chased is still the most fun ever for her to the point where if she is chasing another dog, or, as we try to avoid, but occasionally fail, a dog chasing a ball, that is more exciting than anything and she easily gets over threshold and has a hard time listening. Some version of this might give us an exit ramp.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Awesome!!! Great job!!😁


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh, if I was young again and could move with grace. Pelvic area is a thorn, but this is such a good training idea. THANK YOU  we train our dogs to a whistle. I tell people to do the same. You are right they can hear it from a long way off and if it was windy the whistle sound will be easier for them to hear. Our Lab was trained the command Whoa. she can be going full blast and my husband says, yells, whoa. she will stop and sit and he hand signals her to him and heals up. .So I have been using whoa with my mini on leash. sports stores for hunting will have whistles. ours are orange


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

So after reading these posts I decided to get Winnie a whistle and have used it around the house to call her back in from the garden and she has taken to it really well. She has great recall normally but I hate having to shout out loud across the field if she starts running towards a group of people especially if they have a ball. So I tried the whistle for the first time today in the woods and fields. Wow. I was so impressed. Every time she came straight back and even when she ran off towards a small group of people I beeped before she got to them and she just turned right around and back to me. She seemed to enjoy it too like it was a game. I don't want to use it all the time as she recalls well. It's only really to save me shouting across a distance.


----------

